# red raspberry leaf tea drinkers and incidence of PROM



## 7th_heaven

just a mini-study i am doing. i have noticed a common thread amongst RRLT drinkers. 
my 6th pregnancy i drank a pitcher of iced RRLT every day starting at 20 weeks. and out of the clear blue sky i had PROM at 36w5d with no subsequent natural labor- i was induced. (i have absolutely NO history of ruptured membranes unless i am in very active labor)
so just wondering and wanting to pick brains before i make any decisions with this babe and RRLT.


----------



## silver_penny

I chose neither option, as with my first, I had ROM and didn't drink RLT, and second I drank RLT and also had ROM. I don't think it has any correlation. :shrug:


----------



## madasa

IDK, I put Yes and Yes (1st option) because my waters released a little before noticeable sensations started. BUT this isn't "premature" AFAIAC. And this ALSO happened 1st time round when I had not been having RRLT. I think that is just "normal" for me, or maybe it is relating to diet. There are certain foods/vitamins that are meant to strengthen the membranes.... I will be looking into this for my next time....


----------



## 7th_heaven

Interesting observation Masada-
that would be something i'd be interested in.
I like the postpartum effects of rrlt. I only bled for 6 days after my rrlt birth.
I typically bleed for at least 2 weeks- sometimes four- so I REALLY liked that benefit- just not the PROM and no labor.


----------



## Linzi

I think general advice is to drink it from about 30ish weeks anyway, I didn't try it when I was pregnant with my son, and my waters broke before labour started naturally a couple of house later, this time Ive had a cup every morning from about 34 weeks and so far nothing has happened though I'm not due til the end of the week.

xx


----------



## ljo1984

i didnt use anything with imogen and had prom at 38+5 and ended up being induced. this time im planning on RRT to tone my uterus for labour, but as far as im aware 20 weeks is way too early especially in that quantity as well. although its still hard to say if your prom is related to this or if it would happen anyway! xxx


----------



## Rebaby

I started drinking RLT from 32 weeks, with one cup per day building up until i was drinking 4 cups per day when he was born at 38+1

I didn't have premature rupture of membranes, but depending upon who's guidelines you follow i did have prolonged rupture of membranes, certainly according to the hospital i gave birth in anyway. My waters broke at 1am and contractions started about an hour later (although mild and irregular) i ended up being induced to speed them up/make them more regular and he was born at 8.35pm (so about 19.5 hours of membranes being ruptured before birth)

I don't think it was related to the RLT though, from researching after the fact it seems more likely it was related to him being a high OP baby.

HTH :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

i did from 36 weeks i think it was? ROM before contractions at 39 weeks, baby born at 39+1 15 hours after waters broke.

eta - must have been way before 36 weeks :dohh: started taking it whenever it was deemed 'safe'.


----------



## 7th_heaven

I think I'll begin drinking it later then- around 32 weeks.

My prom was REALLy prolonged-56 hours. Broke at 36w5d and she was born at 37w pretty dry.


----------



## lynnikins

i wasnt drinking it I was taking the tablets 1-2 a day from 34wks then increasing to 8 a day at 40wks both times the membranes went in transision so definately not PROM for me


----------



## jackiea85

With Toby I started drinking RLT from 34 weeks, at 37+4 I had a PROM and was induced at 37+6. However by my dates I was 39+2 when my waters started (they changed my dates at scan but I never thought it was right) x


----------



## 7th_heaven

they were trying to change my dates bc of a scan with this pregnancy. i left the practice. i cannot stand when people don't take a woman seriously. i chart. i know my body. believe me!


----------



## lozzy21

I started drinking RLT at 33 weeks, my waters went at 35+2 and she was born at 35+4 so i had PPROM.


----------



## Tizy

Sorry but what is PROM an ROM? I feel like an idiot! Xxx


----------



## 7th_heaven

ROM= rupture of membranes.
SROM= spontaneous
AROM= artificial
PROM= premature- before 37 weeks


----------



## KittenKat

I drank it or took the tablets with all three of my girls, none of waters went until I was fully dilated and in full blown labour. In the case with Kara they didn't go until about 10-15 (if even that) minutes before I actually delivered her.


----------



## 7th_heaven

looks like what might be safest is reading up on supplements to boost membrane strength- since mine may be low- and taking those supplements along with rrlt.
i heard from a mw awhile back that vitamin c and e were good? i'm looking into it now.


----------



## jemmie1994

i've been drinking loads of it since 32 weeks and my waters went at 35+3 am now 36 and have not gone into labour yet

UPDATE: had to be induced at 36+3 weeks but went without problems and Evie was born 3rd Feb after only 3 hours of labour :thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I drank RLT with my second and third child.

Second, started tea at 37 weeks, my son was born exactly on his due date.

Third, I started RLT at 32 weeks with a higher frequency than the time before. I had PROM at 34 weeks exactly with no contractions.

My plan this time is to wait until 37 weeks just in cases.


----------



## Whitbit22

I started RLT before 20 weeks. My midwives said up to a quart a day is perfectly safe and beneficial. As soon as I started regularly drinking two cups a day my round ligament pain eased and came less often. Sorry I can't answer the survey as I haven't had her yet- just wanted to clear up that it is FULL of vitamins and safe to have any time after first trimester.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I drank 2 cups a day pretty much my whole pregnancy. My waters broke at the start of my labor, which is when many waters breaks no matter if you drink RRL or not. With ds1 I didn't drink any and my waters broke half way into labor, again, which is when many waters break anyways.


----------



## youngwife20

Havent had my baby yet.
But everyones body is different i prefer not to risk it so followed my midwifes advice of not drinking it till 36 weeks just incasew it does induce labour though that isnt what rlt is for it can do it in some women.

36 weeks i had 2 teas.
37 3 teas
38 4 teas

And il stay on 4 my tea i was drinkin up until yesturday was 30percent rl now im drinkin 50percent rl


----------



## nickyXjayno

I drank tons of the stuff for about 2 weeks before my due date and when I was 2 days over due my waters broke and I went into instant heavy labour, movie style lol.
My contractions were instantly 3 in every 10 minutes lasting 40/50 seconds.
Within 3 hours my contractions were constant with no let up, as if I had been on an induction drip.
I was in labour for 5 and a half hours.
Don't know if the tea had anything to do with it but my contractions were deffinately working top job like midwife said rasberry leaf tea would help them do.


----------



## xsadiex

i drank it from 31 weeks and my baby was born in his waters!


----------



## pimento1979

Interesting. I started drinking from about 34 weeks. Waters broke at 37+4, had baby at 37+6. Went about 44 hours before contractions started.


----------

